# Skiff or Flats Boat for Sargent TX/ East Matagorda Bay Area?



## JayH (Jun 23, 2021)

This is my first post to this blog which I found it after spending some time on the TX coast over the last year. I am looking for input on which category of boat to buy, skiff or flats boat specifically based on the fact that I will be based out of Sargent.

My strong preference is to buy a skiff for a number of reasons. I am in my 60’s and want to keep fishing for a long time so a small, lightweight boat makes sense to me. A small engine also is good for me. I will fish alone 90%of the time mostly in the Sargent area with my wife and/or dog joining me occasionally. Sight fishing/Fly fishing is my preference but will also cast artificials. 

Please help an old rookie out and tell me your opinion, skiff or flats boat. Thanks


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The new Floyd 8wt in a tunnel with 15” shaft outboard might be pretty sweet in matagorda. 

The easier poling boat with decent ability to handle chop and get into the back marsh as well would be on my list. 

This is a loaded question and downed a on a lot of factors. Price point being biggest probably.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've logged 100s of trips to East Matagorda bay in poling skiffs. It's only about a mile of bay you have to cross on the east end from the ICW. Most of the fun occurs on the way back at the end of the day. More times than not, you'll be heading straight into the wind all the way back. Back in the day once you got in the ICW, you were fairly protected by the spoil banks , but those have eroded away over the years. 

All I can say is you shoulda been here prior to 2010 or so. It just isn't the same anymore.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> The new Floyd 8wt in a tunnel with 15” shaft outboard might be pretty sweet in matagorda.
> 
> The easier poling boat with decent ability to handle chop and get into the back marsh as well would be on my list.
> 
> This is a loaded question and downed a on a lot of factors. Price point being biggest probably.


I got to ride in the 10WT tunnel with the 60R and man that boat was a machine. I am looking forward to seeing the 8WT tunnel for skiffin' around Rockport area. Brian has been very responsive to all questions I have had about the boat.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea I am interested to see the 8wt!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a flats skiff and fish EMB. Never had much of an issue, but I try not to push the envelope on the wind.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

There is some marsh around that area that gets super skinny depending on the tide where a super shallow skiff would be worth it, but that may limit the bay crossings.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Due to your age and fishing alone, sounds like you may like a boat that drifts quietly or operates well with a trolling motor, not most poling skiffs. East Matagorda Bay is no longer a quality sight fishing destination.


----------



## JayH (Jun 23, 2021)

I appreciate all the responses. This will help me out.


----------



## JayH (Jun 23, 2021)

sjrobin said:


> Due to your age and fishing alone, sounds like you may like a boat that drifts quietly or operates well with a trolling motor, not most poling skiffs. East Matagorda Bay is no longer a quality sight fishing destination.





sjrobin said:


> Due to your age and fishing alone, sounds like you may like a boat that drifts quietly or operates well with a trolling motor, not most poling skiffs. East Matagorda Bay is no longer a quality sight fishing destination.


Yup, age is a factor..... any specific boats come to mind for you that meet the criteria of drifts quietly and operates well without a trolling motor that is about 20 feet or less?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

JayH said:


> Yup, age is a factor..... any specific boats come to mind for you that meet the criteria of drifts quietly and operates well without a trolling motor that is about 20 feet or less?


LM tunnel Chittum, HB Glades skiff, or Drake Outlaw all pole easily or drift quietly and resale would be great after you decide a larger vessel would be much safer as you age.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

East Cape EvoX. Our situations are similar although we fish different areas.


----------

